# Adria Vision



## longman

Hi All,

I have been on the site for some time and finally got round to subscribing as we have decided to make the leap from caravan to motorhoming. 
I have read glowing write ups on the vision, but would appreciate comments from those more experienced and ideally current owners, particularly around build and back up service. They come with a 5 year guarantee but having read others experiences with warranty backup generally, wondered whether it would be worth the paper it is written on. 
The layout would be ideal for the three of us plus dog and the occasional 4th traveller when daughter wants to bring along a friend. Any help much appreciated,

Thx

Andy


----------



## 2point

The build quality on our Adria is faultless. Dealer backup has been excellent (more to do with the dealer than the manu).

We are waiting for some parts for a repair that are taking some time coming from Slovenia though......


----------



## geraldandannie

Interesting. Just about the only van at Shepton which appealed to us (well, me) was the Adria Izola. The bit about spares from Slovenia is a concern, although I think that might apply to any European-built motorhome.

Thanks, 2point.

Gerald


----------



## 99926

We have had only one problem with the Thetford cassette and dealer couriered a new one straight over to us, and grill isn't brilliant have to turn toast four times to get all corners brown (this may be all motorhome grills though!!)

2point 

I have got the name & number of the UK Director of Adria if it would help speed your spares along, we met him at the Shepton show and he seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## 2point

Thanks Jane, they are on the way but were held up as the factory/company is closed in Slovenia for the whole of August.

I've made a temporary repair to the hole in the roof which has held tight since I did it on the roadside outside Poitiers in July.


----------



## ingram

longman said:


> Hi All,
> I have read glowing write ups on the vision, but would appreciate comments from those more experienced and ideally current owners, particularly around build and back up service.
> Andy


We don't own one, or any other Adria. Have you actually looked at a Vision in real life? We had a good look at a Vision at the Shepton show. I did like it: it seemed well put together, unlike many others I have examined closely. We don't need two beds though, so I was hoping that the 'version 2' for 2007 would have a different layout and so it does, but it is still a 4 berth with the fixed bed longitudinal. I haven't seen a real one of those though. ( this version is in adition to, not instead of, the original layout).

Apart from the layout not suiting us personally; the main negative criticism that I have is that, like so many other motorhomes that we have scrutinised, the kitchen area is just too small: sink, hob and virtually no workspace. We also didn't like the oven above the fridge, meaning that my 5' 3" wife could not use it safely. It seems that the oven unit is all part of the fridge unit. We did comment to the salesman that we didn't like it and would actually prefer to have a microwave there (which I could drive) and he 'had a word' with the Adria man who said that a different fridge etc. could be fitted at time of build if built to order.

We did find that the fixed table restricted 'lounging' somewhat and would have prefered a detachable one.

I did also note that when the (single) cab door was slammed enough to close it, there was considerable shake from the surrounding bodywork. Maybe that is not unusual in an 'A class' ........

You really ought to go have a look at one: it *is* rather nice.

Harvey


----------



## longman

Thanks all fro your messages.
Sounds like Aria build overall is pretty good

I did have a look at one at the NEC last October and liked the overall layout, but was trying not to be swayed by the electric bed etc.
I will have a closer look at the NEC especially at the lounge space and kitchen. Thanks Harvey for the info about possibly being able to chnge fridge etc that might be an option.
It'll be interesting to see how it compares to the new A class Hymers in CL trim.

Perhaps we'll bump into some of you at NEC,

Andy


----------



## 1946

Hi Andy,

We are on our 4th Adria and are very very pleased with the make. They are very well build and can't fault them at all. At the moment we own the 660 sp and bought this new in Germany last January. Just saw the new one at Duesseldorf and this is 8cm wider and 23cm longer. mmmmm maybe 1 day hubby comes home and I have sold this one and booked the flights to Germany !! ( wouldn't be the first time  ) The fact that they are winterised, truma heating throughout the van ( the luton has got its own regulator), etc. all these extra's for that money is great.
I know that you are looking at the vision but just wanted to let you know how pleased we are.

regards

Maddie


----------



## ingram

Info below is incorrect: it was in the August issue: my apologies

Just another thing: I believe that there will be another test report on the Vision in the October issue of 'Motorhome Monthly ( incorporating RV News)'. That's the one that's free at some dealers, not MMM magazine.

Harvey


----------



## longman

> I know that you are looking at the vision but just wanted to let you know how pleased we are.


Hi Maddie,

Thanks for feedback, Adria look like make worth serious consideration. I have also heard they are doing a low profile with a drop down bed so that might also be an option. I may need to talk to you about importing also.

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## 1946

Hi Andy,

No problems, I can always contact the dealer for you. I have always bought from the same guy.Fantastic company and totally trustworthy. They are in Gutersloh , which is between Hannover and Dortmund. His website is www.mpg-mobilpartner.de. Can email me direct on [email protected].

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

